# Some other projects



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2017)

Here are 3 of 6 I made to sell at a hammer in next weekend. The three not posted seem to have disappeared from the file they were supposed to be in. Oh well!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2017)

Really liking the 3rd one but all are eye candy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 23, 2017)

I like the black best- but all are very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2017)

Perfect, as always. I really like your work, Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

